# Taking Kindle to Israel



## Jonathan Evans (Nov 18, 2009)

I am looking to buy a Kindle in the US and take it to Israel - Is that possible?  Do I need to do anything in the US to activate the Kindle?  How will I be able to download books while in Israel?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jonathan!

I'll have to check on whether Israel is one of the countries that the Kindle is authorized for.  There's a list somewhere on Amazon....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just checked, unfortunately, according to Amazon, 


> Unfortunately, we are currently unable to ship Kindles or offer Kindle content in Israel.


Betsy


----------



## Jonathan Evans (Nov 18, 2009)

Betsy

Thanks for your reply

I am currently staying in the US and will be buying it here - and taking it back home with me to Israel

My question is will I be able to download books (not wirelessly I presume) in Israel - if so - do I need to do something in the US to activate Kindle?

Thanks again


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, Amazon is blocking people based on their ISP from downloading via computer in countries that are not authorized to have the Kindle.

If you are buying it through Amazon in the US, with a US address, it will automatically be registered (in most cases.)

Betsy


----------



## Jonathan Evans (Nov 18, 2009)

If I am registered - will I be able to download while in Israel or will I be blocked due to my foreign ISP?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jonathan, we're not trying to give you the run around, but I don't think any one knows.  What Betsy described is how it is supposed to work . . .I believe I read somewhere that US persons can let Amazon know when they're temporarily out of the country and they will be allowed to d/l from foreign IP addresses. 

But even if you can't buy books from Amazon there are other places you can acquire books:  manybooks.net, feedbooks.com, smashwords (I think) . . . . . . .

And, hey, Israel may be added -- Canada wasn't an authorized country until just the other day!


----------



## Jonathan Evans (Nov 18, 2009)

Ann

Thanks 

All the best


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

If you have a friend or family in USA that is willing to work with you, they could register the Kindle on their Amazon account (they need the serial number), purchase kbooks and then download them to their computer and then email the file to you.  You would then transfer the file via the USB cable to the Kindle.  If they had a Kindle or an iPhone or a iPod Touch or even a PC, they would be able to read the kbook also.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I do know some Canadians that downloaded books before Canada was authorized, approved, accepted?  And you can do an ISP work around.  You will not be able to do WN for sure, but downloading to the computer might work.  If you do have a US address and US credit card might be all you will need.  Let us know what you do and how it works for you, we need the edification


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to KB.  I hope you've been able to get some answers to your question.  
deb


----------



## lindell (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,

I live in Israel and have a Kindle DX. I have no problem downloading books via my computer. The only thing that you need is a US credit card. (If you don't have one, there's a work around by buying gift cards...) In any case, you can definitely use it in Israel.

Enjoy!

Yehuda



jonathanyaari said:


> Betsy
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lindell,

welcome to KindleBoards and thanks for answering some of Jonathan's questions!  Now that you've taken the plunge, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself, and don't be a stranger!  Lots of good information here for Kindle users!

Betsy


----------

